# Kal Bee



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Korean Short Beef Ribs

http://www.lakemagazine.com/recipes/recipedetail.asp?id=LID-1S08Q 

Not my recipe, but close to it.

Good luck finding the ribs. If you go to a korean market, you may be able to find them.


----------

